# New Special Edition on order



## Kevin Reaney (Oct 20, 2009)

So pleased to join such a good forum  
Just ordered a new TDI Quattro s line special edition after having an awsome test drive in Swansea on contract hire from TCH Leasing great deal
2.0 TDI Quatro S Line Special Edition Ibis White
Acoustic parking
Heated Seats
Interior Light Pack

Delivery March 2010 can't wait.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

March 2010!!!!    

Welcome to the forum... we hope to keep you amused until you get it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, its going to be a long wait. 8)


----------

